# What is this???



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

I get this when I go to londondrugs and search for something, " The page “London Drugs Search Results : "Attempted to load an Internet plug-in named “SharePoint WebKit Browser Plug-in”, but the plug-in failed to load successfully.". . found this, online," . . . but the plug-in failed to load successfully. " Not sure what to do?

Thanks Kevin


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

try in firefox and try in chrome. post back with results


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

London Drugs web site search function works fine on my MBP 2.66 Ghz using Safari 5.0.3.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*Works on the MacBook Pro but not on the imac.*

I need to check this out.
Kevin

Did a Combo Update, still the same, "Internet plug-in named “SharePoint WebKit Browser Plug-in”, but the plug-in failed to load successfully." But works fine on the MacBook Pro.

Found out the WebKit Plug-in was from Microsoft Office, I reinstalled Office and all is well.


Kevin


----------

